

Ask HN: Open source advertising? - potomak

I'd like to help the open source community by adding an advertising box to the dashboard of Tomato.es[1].<p>Analytics data (march 2013):<p>11,987 Visits<p>5,355 Unique Visitors<p>27,181 Pageviews<p>2.27 Pages / Visit<p>00:02:01 Avg. Visit Duration<p>64.82% Bounce Rate<p>40.05% % New Visits<p>Only open source projects will be eligible for these slots.<p>If you're interested about this feature please submit a pull request to Tomato.es GitHub project[2] with your project's logo and a link.<p>[1] http://tomato.es<p>[2] http://github.com/potomak/tomatoes
======
potomak
Links:

[1] <http://tomato.es>

[2] <http://github.com/potomak/tomatoes>

------
canercandan
I am looking for contributors to work on a project bitcoin-like based on an
universal dividende: OpenUDC.org

<https://github.com/Open-UDC/open-udc> <https://github.com/canercandan/django-
openudc>

Thx.

